# Odin's halloween costume



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

After joking to my friends and family about dressing Odin as a shark I was so excited to find this costume, and equally shocked that it fit him.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl: He looks so adorable as a landshark!!!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG he actually looks like he is having fun too! So cute! Perfect GSD costume!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I Love Love Love all these costumes!!!! Fantastic land shark costume!!! Thanks for posting these pictures.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

LMAO!!! That is priceless! Love it!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Now just plant him in someone's pool!


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, he does look happy! Great pics!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Hahaha nice!


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

LMAO omg i am in tears!! That is too funny!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

:rofl:

So funny!! Seriously, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG...to all the newbie GSD owners, see we were not kidding when we call them land sharks! Priceless!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

LMAO!!! priceless!! <33


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LMAO!!!!! Shasta glared at the computer when i opened this post... its like she knew!!!! haha i love it!!!


----------

